# Toothbrushes/toothbrushing



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*What tooth brush works best? :brushteeth:*
*How do you get the dog to cooperate with you. You know sit there and open their mouth? I have to wrestle Lilly and pry her mouth open and use one have to keep it open while I brush with the other. HELP please :brushteeth:*


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Since I'm doing multiple dogs, I don't always use a toothbrush. I use this instead:









I put a small glob of toothpaste on my right index finger, then I use my left hand to lift their upper lip and apply the blob to the back upper molars. If you are using an enzymatic toothpaste, you are not supposed to scrub - just let the product sit there and the dog will do the rest of the work with his/her tongue. You can swab off any plaque with a guaze pad after a little while if you want to help it along.

When using a toothbrush on a Hav, the smaller heads are easier to use. You can get the dual-ended toothbrush at almost any pet store and just use the smaller side for your dog.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Lilly!

I have tried a bunch of different toothbrushes, but the ones I prefer are the colgate children's toothbrushes. The heads are smaller and the bristles more moderate than other dog toothbrushes. Also, the handles are shorter and fatter so it makes it easier for me to grip firmly. Nico currently has an Elmo colgate kids toothbrush and Carlito has Big Bird :biggrin1:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Katrina, I think you have the brushing thing down pat. :biggrin1: If you get Lilly to sit and open her mouth, then I need HELP here. 

If Cicero did better I would just brush maybe every 3 days, but since I feel like I don't do a good job, I figure if I do 'some' every night then it's better than nothing. I use a small child toothbrush. Since I use baking soda myself -- I figure it's good for him also, but I make a thin paste with chicken broth for him. He has got better since he knows it's going to happen and doesn't last long.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I hold Posh like a baby, on her back, and it's much easier for me to open her mouth to brush. Which reminds me...


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> Katrina, I think you have the brushing thing down pat. :biggrin1: If you get Lilly to sit and open her mouth, then I need HELP here.
> 
> If Cicero did better I would just brush maybe every 3 days, but since I feel like I don't do a good job, I figure if I do 'some' every night then it's better than nothing. I use a small child toothbrush. Since I use baking soda myself -- I figure it's good for him also, but I make a thin paste with chicken broth for him. He has got better since he knows it's going to happen and doesn't last long.


*OH NO she does NOT sit and open for me. We end up on the foot of the bed with me PRYING her mouth open to do the brushing. I think I will try Kimberlys method (useing my finger instead of a brush) perhaps that will work better. She loves the toothpaste (Kissable by Cain and Able) but she will not open her mouth. That is what I need help with also.*


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Since I'm doing multiple dogs, I don't always use a toothbrush. I use this instead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kimberly you are so wise and funny. Do you put it on the inside of the mouth or just the part of the tooth next to the cheek? I hope that makes sense.


----------

